
Surgical robot builds tiny paper airplane (video) - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/01/surgical-robot-builds-tiny-paper-airplane-video/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2393810>

~~~
shawndumas
Good catch! Thanks again for your service to HN. (Sincerely...)

